# Adobe Suite Replacement



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

Affinity Publisher was released today to complete the suite with Affinity Photo and Designer. For anyone who wants professional photo, vector and page layout apps from a single company with NO SUBSCRIPTION, check out:

Affinity - Professional creative software
https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/

Each app costs $50 and in my opinion are well worth it. 

They harness all of the performance available, such as Metal, they have none of the performance hiccups that plague Adobe products after an update, even on older hardware. They are worth a try.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The only Adobe app that I haven't found an alternative to is InDesign. Given the nature and complexity of the app, I doubt I'll find anything that does a file-faithful open/safe in that format


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> The only Adobe app that I haven't found an alternative to is InDesign. Given the nature and complexity of the app, I doubt I'll find anything that does a file-faithful open/safe in that format


You like to brush things off without even looking at them, don't you?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Randy B. Singer said:


> You like to brush things off without even looking at them, don't you?


 I don't follow.

The one Adobe app that I need file-perfect compatibility is InDesign. From what I've read on the Affinity Publisher website, it neither reads nor writes InDesign's native file format.

Or am I mistaken?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> I don't follow.
> 
> The one Adobe app that I need file-perfect compatibility is InDesign. From what I've read on the Affinity Publisher website, it neither reads nor writes InDesign's native file format.
> 
> Or am I mistaken?


never thought the day will come, but i agree with you on this.. 
the specs on the site dont mention it either.. 
maybe if someone who has it can chime in..


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Since this thread bumped, I thought I'd chime in on Photo... it's fantastic and getting better, especially on iPad. There is a learning curve for sure, but once you overcome that it's a really powerful and reasonably priced tool.

Workflow wise, I tend to triage my RAWs on my Mac, then drop them in iCloud Drive, then open and edit on my iPad Pro. Works like a charm.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

polywog said:


> Since this thread bumped, I thought I'd chime in on Photo... it's fantastic and getting better, especially on iPad. There is a learning curve for sure, but once you overcome that it's a really powerful and reasonably priced tool.
> 
> Workflow wise, I tend to triage my RAWs on my Mac, then drop them in iCloud Drive, then open and edit on my iPad Pro. Works like a charm.


I was going to say until they bring about the spot healing brush like Photoshop I would never use Affinity Photo (I own all 3 apps) for any real work. Before posting I did a google search to see if they had something similar and it seems it does. From my quick trials it is pretty powerful though I think Photoshop is a bit better still. I did not see anything about resizing a photo and having Affinity Photo do something similar to Photoshops content aware. This simple tool has made my life so much easier when I get photos that I need more image around. Simply using the crop tool to extent the picture and make sure "content aware" is selected I get almost perfect and seamless results on most images. 

Publisher is not ready for prime time in my opinion. Handles PDF's poorly because they want to be a PDF editor as well. I wish you could turn off embedding all together and have it work by default with linked files. On a print forum they did some tests with some PDF's made by Publisher and there were some issues that popped up with certain files. It is not all bad, but not all good either. 

I hate hate hate the way Affinity on all their apps handle colour, spot colours, pantone colours, all colour. Seems a real jumbled mess and they should have taken cues from Adobe in this regard as it is simple, functional and powerful.


**edit** I did see when creating a new document that there is an option to prefer linked files rather then embed which is a good thing. Going to test some placed PDF's and see if by doing this it stops Publisher from trying to make the PDF editable


----------

